# 1999 Maxima Problem with AC



## carlosam78 (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I have a 1999 Nissan Maxima and the problem with it is that when i first turn on the car most of the time the air condition works fine for about 5 minutes. After that it keep turning off and after a while it come back on again. The display show its on but no air comes out. When it does work it works perfectly. Can someone please help!!!!!

Thank you


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Cold air, but no fan? Or nothing at all?

If the fan's the broken part, pull off the controller board for the climate control on the dash and see if the resistors are failing or not. Scorched resistors are easy to replace.


----------

